# two year old Hav still has accidents (marking?)



## Eurohav (Jun 9, 2007)

Our two year old Hav, Putzi, still has "accidents" now and then- he'll pee in our foyer right near the door, or leave a poopy in a remote corner of a room. Still! He's TWO! We have him "trained" to ring the bell, but the only time he is consistent with that is when he knows we are leaving and he wants to go with us 

Any thoughts about what we could do? He's also marking it appears.
FYI, he's not neutered...

Any ideas would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,
Yikes, I feel for you. Have you considered a dog door that leads to a secure dog run?
I have that set up and all 3 off my guys were a breeze to housebreak.

Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would start over treating him like he isn't potty trained. I have always heard dogs that are neutered are likley to mark if they get away with it too. Have you considered neutering him or are you using him for breeding? I know they have the bad boy pants.

Amanda


----------



## Eurohav (Jun 9, 2007)

We haven't thought of breeding him, but our vet said earlier that if he's not agressive, we shouldn't neuter him. Is it too late to stop the marking? It's not all the time, just now and then (why? I wonder....)

Tell me more about "'bad boy pants"... 

We will consider the doggie door too tho it'll take us a while to get him to go thru it- he won't on his own... Suggestions?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a thread about Marking and Belly Bands

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=359&highlight=Belly+band


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Not to neuter because he is not agressive? I have never heard that. You don't neuter just for agression!!! There is many health problems that can arrise with intact animals. Such as cancer, prostate abcesses ( this is what we saw the most of ). Then you have dominance issues that can arise as they get older. I would kennel him when you are not home, if that is when he seems to have the problems. Also do you make a big deal when you guys leave him alone? Because you can be kinda training hime to be paranoid that he will be left alone, kinda seperation anxiety. I hope this might help. You can also shut all doors that can be shut. And like said above treat him like you did when they are not housebroken. O yeah, make sure there is nothing medically wrong too, like a UTI or stones... Good Luck


----------

